# Welche Grafiksoftware nutzt Ihr für 2D-Spiele?



## Quaxli (1. Jun 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was Ihr so zum Zeichnen verwendet, bzw. ob Ihr überhaupt selbst zeichnet oder vorgefertigte Sprites aus dem Netz bevorzugt.
Ich persönliche mal die groben Umrisse mit MS-Paint und male sie dann mit GIMP fertig.


----------



## The_S (1. Jun 2007)

Ich persönlich bin darin total untallentiert, für eine gute Programmempfehlung, wäre ich aber auch dankbar. Vorallem da ich ja jetzt ein bisschen in die Spieleprogrammierung unter J2ME eingestiegen bin  .


----------



## Evil-Devil (1. Jun 2007)

Eignet sich eigentlich jedes Grafikprogramm zu...wenn gleich MS Pain nicht gerade die erste Wahl darstellt...gibt für Pixelgrafiken aber auch darauf spezialisierte Software. Einfach mal nach googlen.


----------



## Quaxli (1. Jun 2007)

Ich wollte wissen, was Du verwendest, nicht wie ich suchen soll.... 
Ich bin mit der Kombination von Paint und Gimp durchaus zufrieden - für meine Bedürfnisse


----------



## masta // thomas (2. Jun 2007)

Photoshop


----------



## Evil-Devil (4. Jun 2007)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich wollte wissen, was Du verwendest, nicht wie ich suchen soll....
> Ich bin mit der Kombination von Paint und Gimp durchaus zufrieden - für meine Bedürfnisse



Ich lass meine Grafiken meist machen  Und sonst hab ich häufiger schon Prozedurale TExturen verwendet.

Ok, hier die SOft die ich so verwende...Photoshop und manchmal auch Gimp.


----------



## Quaxli (4. Jun 2007)

> Ich lass meine Grafiken meist machen ...



Das ist natürlich sehr bequem.


----------

